# Procar Seats?



## Erikh425 (Sep 24, 2013)

I know that Orion88 has the Procar Rally 1000 seats and likes them. I am considering buying a set. I am just curious if anyone else is using them or something similar. If you have something and want to throw your opinion out there that would be great. Pictures and install tips would rock too. 

Thanks in advance,
Erik


----------

